# Photography websites wanted.



## 43rdstreet (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey, i'm the webmaster of 43rd street.org (www.43rdstreet.org) and I would like to build a database of unique photo websites and related material.

If you interested reply or email me at (webmaster.43rdstreet@gmail.com). A link back is not required but would be very nice.


----------



## tekzero (Feb 27, 2006)

interested

www.micahweber.com


----------



## Mack (Feb 28, 2006)

very interested and defintily a new type of site 
cricketeur.com
amateur cricket / sports photography


----------



## Rob (Feb 28, 2006)

Sign me up!

http://www.ukphotographs.com/links.html


----------



## James H Lyons (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll have some of that....

http://www.jhlyonsphotography.co.uk 
Regards
James H lyons


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh go on then...

http:\\www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net


----------



## DLL_4ever (Mar 1, 2006)

my own photo website:

www.studio409.ca

My buddys photo website:

www.mikaellykmadsen.dk


----------



## Lol999 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sign me up please! 

www.17minutes.co.uk Street Photography

Cheers, Lol


----------



## hot shot (Apr 20, 2006)

me toooo 
www.modernpics.co.uk

hot rods and dragsters


----------



## df3photo (Apr 20, 2006)

sure, why not...metoo...
www.df3photo.com
 thanks:thumbup:


----------



## lehtola (Apr 22, 2006)

me too!


----------



## zurkgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

Interested 

http://www.plypix.com


----------



## Philip Weir (May 2, 2006)

I'm in as well. Good luck, for me especially. Philip. [Australia]
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2006)

Might aswell eh? Looks like a cool site too

http://www.trevorhenry.ca is mine.


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 3, 2006)

Well, i think your only problem is the menu choices could be a little more structured, but hey no biggie, I think your still putting it together like I am..!!
.. 

I wanted to compliment you on your use of lighting and it looks like you 
are a product genius. Serious you should shoot product for a living i think 
it looks like your gift !!!! Im jealous !!!


----------



## Chase (May 4, 2006)

43rdstreet said:
			
		

> Hey, i'm the webmaster of 43rd street.org (www.43rdstreet.org) and I would like to build a database of unique photo websites and related material.
> 
> If you interested reply or email me at (webmaster.43rdstreet@gmail.com). A link back is not required but would be very nice.



Toss us a bone and add TPF to your links page?


----------



## steavyd (May 21, 2006)

http://www.stevedixonphotography.co.uk :thumbup:


----------



## Dollface (May 22, 2006)

Sounds great!

Here's my website :

http://www.dollface.net.au


----------



## orchard (May 23, 2006)

Nature photographs:
http://pages.poly.edu/~msosno01/nature/


----------



## tekzero (May 23, 2006)

ya its been almost 3 months good LUCK lol


----------

